# Has anybody ever used bacon as bait?



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I was talking to my uncle up north and he told me to try using bacon for catfish becuase of all the fatty oils it has. Just wondering if anyone has tried this or not. and i know its kinda unamerican to waste bacon lol


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Haha, I was going to say, why would anyone waste bacon like that? 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

as a kid we tore up yellow bellies with them.. when e couldn't find any other bait in the house, we would raid the fridge!

Salmonid


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Wouldnt consider trading bacon for any fish.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

See im not a big fan of bacon and its cheaper than the shrimp i tried earlier this year.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

My wife used to use bacon as bait. She would cook it to just shy of crispy and let it cool.

Then she would roll in it, stuff it in her pockets, and tie it in her hair.

It worked on me, though I had to punch, kick, stab and thrash my way to her through an angry mob of slightly overweight to morbidly obese men (and a few she males). 

Then I had to pin her to the ground, it was much like trying to rope a greased pig.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

...it was the first bait I ever used to fish. For bluegill, on tiny Lytle Creek. Caught 'gills left and right. Was thinking about trying it again, this time for catfish, after doing some reading. Might be best for catching cutbait though. Gills, again, all these years later (50?).


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Fat back should be equally effective and much cheaper if you can find it. Might wanna talk to a butcher.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I justy got some cheap bacon thats basicly all fat for less than $3 a pound and some bar s hotdogs seperated them into two equal portions half i put garlic salt on half i left to stew in thier own juices. i am going to hit ladue tonight after work around 12:30 i will let you guys know the outcome.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

i was probly one of those fat guys. lol thats the only kinda bacon i like, just shy of being crispy every resturant i get it at its like im eating chracol.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Please refrain from talking about bacon abuse on this site...i'm offended!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I tried it and did t catch anything with it, I was fishing at night in the river. I was actually suprised because I thought cats would love it.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I know as a fact,,that it will catch Brim,,in the Florida Intercoastals,,& Bluepoint Crab at the Currituck /OBX N.C. ..... Used it many times for that.. But not here,,for anything but personal consumption!!  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Brad-g (Mar 8, 2014)

Thast funny to me because last month I was fishing at Mogadore & this guy with his kids were fishing at the docks using different flavors of bacon (didn't know they had different flavors) they had garlic flavor, coffee flavor, & some other flavors. I never thought it was even a bait to use but they caught 8 channel cats & 1 bullhead. I couldn't believe that they were biting on bacon & they caught them around 3hrs of being out there. It got to the point they they let me use some.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Brad-g said:


> Thast funny to me because last month I was fishing at Mogadore & this guy with his kids were fishing at the docks using different flavors of bacon (didn't know they had different flavors) they had garlic flavor, coffee flavor, & some other flavors. I never thought it was even a bait to use but they caught 8 channel cats & 1 bullhead. I couldn't believe that they were biting on bacon & they caught them around 3hrs of being out there. It got to the point they they let me use some.



LOL, never fish beside granny with her cane pole. She'll make a fool of you every time.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes i have heard of it. But no fish is getting my bacon! lol! But have seen many hot dogs catch cats and some mighty big ones. Truth is any meat will catch cats. They are scavengers. But nothing does better then a big gob of liver.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I always use HOT DOGS.
Theyre a lot cheaper,
and if I dont catch no fish,
I,ll still have somethin to eat.


----------



## Chrispy (Jul 19, 2014)

Tmichell91

I'm new on this site but I always fish ladue so maybe we can meet up and I'll show you what I catch my cats on


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I dont like Catfish- They Bite.
My ex- wife used to bite me,
I aint gonna get bit by no fish.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

REEL GRIP said:


> I always use HOT DOGS.
> Theyre a lot cheaper,
> and if I dont catch no fish,
> I,ll still have somethin to eat.


Man of my own heart. My favorite meal in my bachelor days. Gave a few to my grandson at the church picnic today. As he forgot his bait. He caught cat, carp and even a couple Bass on them.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Nothing like a good old hot dog for bait!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm.

That's like using lobster to catch perch . . . .


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

How do you get the hotdog to stay on the hook? i tried using hotdogs this weekend to but they kept flying off the hook.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

tmitchell91 said:


> How do you get the hotdog to stay on the hook? i tried using hotdogs this weekend to but they kept flying off the hook.



Run a stick through the dog where the hook makes a U shape


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

so i guess im doing it wrong trying to use a treble hook and pieces of hot dogs huh lol


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

tmitchell91 said:


> so i guess im doing it wrong trying to use a treble hook and pieces of hot dogs huh lol



Lol so ive been told. Actually ive never used a hotdog. I get you couldnt pull a gas station off a hook if you tryed. They get a little rubbery after a while.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been out at ladue the last few weekends puttin jugs out before I bowfish. We use bluegills and cut them up in a bucket and as we drop the jugs we pour the water out of the bucket chummin! We caught a mess of channels, my biggest is 13.6 and then 8,11, and a 12 lbs. You should see them run a jug! I got a pic I can try and post


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=3444&pictureid=18166
To see picture of 13.6lbs ladue channel I caught


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=3444&pictureid=18166
Picture with weight on scale..


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=3444&pictureid=18166
A couple cats and some bow fished carp


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=3444&pictureid=18166


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Flingnsting1 said:


> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=3444&pictureid=18166


Idk about anybody else but when i click on the links you posted they are all the same pics. but whatdo you use for jugs my friend and i live in the warren area and want to try jug fishing mosquito lake but are unsure of how to get started.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

No Guts NO glory Pal LMAO


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

Walmart sells a bag of raw shrimp for 5 bucks. Add some scent. (Garlic powder, etc). Caught more cats over 4lbs than with cut bait.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have done that before havent cuaght nothing on it. i have deicde i am just terrible at catfishing lol i have spent the last 2 1/2 months trying to catch one with no sucess lol unless you count bullheads


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

T mitchell Check ur pms

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I did Gone Wishin i tried messageing you back but ur inbox is full


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I always wondered if whole calamari would be good. It's also pretty cheap, and even looks like a big fishy tube bait. You could even T-rig it if you wanted. That stuff is tough when raw, so it ought to stay on the hook too.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Should be good now

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## marymac (Apr 10, 2008)

Know what,,,, I been getting slab bacon at the corner store for 1.99 lb, it has the rind on it. I remember my mom putting the strips of rind in her pinto bean soup for flavor and every one in my family loved eating it except me cause it reminded me of night crawlers. so, i am going to cut some of it in strips and try using the rind, it is tough and will stay on the hook good, smells like bacon, let ya know how it works!


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> I always wondered if whole calamari would be good. It's also pretty cheap, and even looks like a big fishy tube bait. You could even T-rig it if you wanted. That stuff is tough when raw, so it ought to stay on the hook too.



Ive used cut squid in NC off the peer as a youngster it never worked as well as blood worms and mostly the crabs was all that ate it. I dont believe it would be an exceptional cat fish bait.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> My wife used to use bacon as bait. She would cook it to just shy of crispy and let it cool.
> 
> Then she would roll in it, stuff it in her pockets, and tie it in her hair.
> 
> ...


This post is worthy of "Post Of The Year"!! LOL !% :B


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> This post is worthy of "Post Of The Year"!! LOL


LOL! Yes it is!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

tmitchell91 said:


> I justy got some cheap bacon thats basicly all fat for less than $3 a pound and some bar s hotdogs seperated them into two equal portions half i put garlic salt on half i left to stew in thier own juices. i am going to hit ladue tonight after work around 12:30 i will let you guys know the outcome.


That's what I was thinking. Just watch the flyers till you find one of those cheap, off brands of bacon that are all fat with a thin thread of meat on sale. You could cut the slab in half vertically and make a lot of bait. Cheaper than pork frogs!


----------

